# VPN pour iPhone



## Apple.Geek (11 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour 
J'utilise actuellement 2 applications de VPN sur mon iPhone : VPN Master et HotspotVPN.
J'en aimerais une troisième pour prendre le relais en cas de déconnexion. Donc si vous en avez vos réponses sont les bienvenues 
Merci d'avance


----------



## macfredx (21 Décembre 2016)

Opera VPN ?


----------



## belloworld (25 Décembre 2016)

J'utilise FlyVPN. 14 jours essai gratuit pour tous les utilisateurs. Et si tu veux un VPN payant, FlyVPN a lancé sa promotion pour Noel 2016. Tu peux consulter au son site officiel.


----------



## esales (25 Décembre 2016)

Dans la même veine, il existe PureVPN. Il existe une app pour les Mac, pour IOS. 
Le tarif est en promo via ce site : https://stacksocial.com/sales/lifetime-of-purevpn
PureVPN n'est pas le meilleur mais à ce tarif là, il est imbattable et il fonctionne bien.


----------



## Apple.Geek (25 Décembre 2016)

Merci pour vos réponses [emoji4] Je vais regarder tout ça


----------



## drs (25 Décembre 2016)

Il y a aussi Hide my ass (57€ par an en ce moment)
Je l'utilise depuis 3 ans et je le trouve très bien


----------



## kman (6 Février 2017)

Personnellement VyprVPN marche très bien.


----------



## la scuderia (17 Février 2017)

Bonjour moi j'utilisais le vpn qui est dans mon iPhone et franchement ça marchais bien. Maintenant je sais pas pourquoi il se déconnecte à chaque fois. Quelqu'un a t'il une solution pour moi


----------



## Apple.Geek (17 Février 2017)

Il faut prendre des vpn dans lesquels tu peux cocher "à la demande" et il va automatiquement se reconnecter


----------



## Chris K (21 Février 2017)

J'utilise VyprVPN, très stable et plutôt rapide (mais pas gratuit). La société qui commercialise VyprVPN est Golden Frog qui est implantée en Suisse.

Pour info, pour tester la qualité de votre VPN (notamment les leak DNS) : https://ipleak.net/


----------



## tboy (21 Février 2017)

Perso j'utilise Windscribe, il est gratuit. Je ne sais plus combien de giga on a droit de base mais ils ont fait un offre cadeau il y a quelques mois, à laquelle j'ai souscris, et j'ai maintenant 50 gigas/mois. Pour du gratuit, avec serveurs aux USA, Canada et en Hollande. 
Je m'en sers pour accéder à des sites bloqués depuis le pays où je suis. Ou quand je télécharge un torrent qui est surveillé par hadopi. ( ce qui est rare )

Je l'utilise aussi sur iPad et Mac.
Bref je recommande. 
Maintenant je ne sais pas s'ils tiennent la route face à un réquisitoire. Si c'est vraiment important pour toi, il faut sans doute regarder dans les review de vpn que fait régulièrement TorrentFreak.


----------



## LaurentR (22 Février 2017)

Il y aussi Netshade qui a un logiciel pour mac, iPhone, iPad :

https://secure.raynersw.com


----------



## Hoppy (22 Février 2017)

Salut à tous,
Me concernant, je suis en Chine depuis un an et j'utilise Betternet  gratuitement  il marche très bien tout en étant gratuit, je songe passer à la version payante pour avoir plus de choix d'adresses IP en Europe, malheureusement le choix ne me convainc pas. Auparavant j'ai utilisé VPN Express avec un abonnement mensuel  je l'ai lâché  car il n'offrait pas assez d'adresse VPN en Europe J'avoue aussi que les connexions étaient lentes. Je pense également à utiliser cette fois ci moyennant paiement ExpressVPN  qui offre de nombreuses adresses IP dans différents pays européens.


----------



## Mageekmomo (22 Février 2017)

Pour ma part TunnelBear fait très bien le taff pour un usage occasionnel, simple à utiliser


----------



## emourgues (22 Février 2017)

Moi Freedome de F-secure. Boite norvégienne sérieuse.


----------



## aunisien (22 Février 2017)

Pour ma part j'utilise IronSocket sur iPad, IPhone et mac sans problème pour un tarif convenable.


----------



## etienne_9000 (27 Avril 2017)

Quelqu'un a un avis sur Hotspot Shield ?


----------



## J83 (27 Avril 2017)

J'utilise ExpressVPN, un poil plus cher que les autres VPN mais y a pas mieux.


----------



## hipodopo91 (10 Mai 2018)

Je confirme, ExpressVPN est vraiment pas mal, bien que très cher par rapport à ses deux principaux rivals. 

Je l'ai tout de même choisi suite à la lecture de cet avis https://vpnactu.fr/test-expressvpn/ 

Après, je pense que pour une personne qui recherche pas la vitesse en priorité (ce qui est la force de ExpressVPN), un fournisseur comme NordVPN, très peu cher, fera largement l'affaire sur iPhone


----------



## aunisien (16 Janvier 2019)

Je suis passé depuis bientôt 1 an sur ProtonVPN ça fonctionne très bien sur iOS ou Mac.


----------



## Chris K (16 Janvier 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> Je suis passé depuis bientôt 1 an sur ProtonVPN ça fonctionne très bien sur iOS ou Mac.



Je confirme. Et pas d’une boite américaine qui plus est...


----------



## Apple.Geek (19 Janvier 2019)

Je passe par mon propre VPN (OpenVPN qui tourne sur une VM), pour régler définitivement les problèmes de confidentialité


----------



## Madame Mim (19 Janvier 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> Je suis passé depuis bientôt 1 an sur ProtonVPN ça fonctionne très bien sur iOS ou Mac.



Si tu utilises ProtonVPN, j’imagine que tu utilises aussi ProtonMail. Pourrais-tu stp, me dire si “The Bridge” fonctionne bien pour recevoir les mails dans l'App Mail. J’hésite à mettre la main au portefeuille pour avoir cette fonctionnalité mais d’un autre côté cela m’énerve de devoir toujours aller sur le site pour consulter mes mails. 
Merci.


----------



## aunisien (20 Janvier 2019)

Effectivement j’utilise Proton Mail, mais de façon basique avec la version gratuite donc pas de bridge qui fonctionne uniquement avec les versions payantes.


----------



## Madame Mim (20 Janvier 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> Effectivement j’utilise Proton Mail, mais de façon basique avec la version gratuite donc pas de bridge qui fonctionne uniquement avec les versions payantes.



Merci de m’avoir répondu. Dommage, il faudra donc que je teste moi-même, je suis toujours en période de réflexion d’autant plus que c’est un paiement annuel.


----------



## Chris K (21 Janvier 2019)

Madame Mim a dit:


> Si tu utilises ProtonVPN, j’imagine que tu utilises aussi ProtonMail. Pourrais-tu stp, me dire si “The Bridge” fonctionne bien pour recevoir les mails dans l'App Mail. J’hésite à mettre la main au portefeuille pour avoir cette fonctionnalité mais d’un autre côté cela m’énerve de devoir toujours aller sur le site pour consulter mes mails.
> Merci.



Étant donné que nous sommes dans la section iPhone & iPad : le bridge n’existe pas sur iOS. Il faut donc utiliser l’app. dédiée.


----------

